# CCM Recode



## andypc (May 7, 2016)

Hi All,
I have just replaced my CCM due to no door open display etc and now have another problem!
I have lost the key remote function and the alarm flashers will not turn off.
The car starts ok, but I can't drive with the flashers going.
Can anyone recommend a recode garage or person in the Tewkesbury area as I don,t have vagcom etc.
If there is another way to resolve I would be most grateful to know.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Replace original CCM for now.
Have you checked door microswitches & cables in door hinge elbow before replacing CCM ?
Hoggy.


----------



## andypc (May 7, 2016)

Yes it certainly looks like it's back to the old ccm for now.
I have a fully functioning passenger door in terms of drop on opening and I replaced the microswitch on the drivers door which was totally shot.I was encouraged that the window dropped the 10mm on reconnection of the new microswitch, but that was the only time it did and still no interior light. I have not looked at the wires in the door hinge elbow. Is this common?
Still think I will have to have the new ccm recoded in the long term, has anyone had this done in the UK?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Can't help with the recoding, but if window only dropped once after microswitch replacement, then could still be the microswitch or broken/damaged insulation in door hinge. Switch & door hinge cable breakage very common.
Hoggy.


----------



## andypc (May 7, 2016)

Thanks,
Swapped back the ccm and I have my central locking and no alarm back. Lost the door open warning but you can't have everything  Checked the door hinge wiring and it's ok. Got to look at the microswitch again. I'll keep posting when I've had another go. Thanks for helping a newbie. Moved on from a few years with Mitsubishi FTO's but TT's are a whole different ball game


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Andy, don't leave key in TT & shut the door as it will auto lock & you will be locked out, unless you have a 2nd key. 
Hoggy.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

So when you fitted the new ccm did you get the door opening display every time you opened the door ?
Is the new ccm the same part number as your old one ?

Ideally if your saying the loom in the door hinge is ok then you need to get vcds plugged in and scan as well as recode the new ccm

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## andypc (May 7, 2016)

Thanks for the tip Hoggy. I have two keys and they stay well apart!
The door open warning on the instrument cluster worked every time for the passenger door and tailgate with the new ccm. Leads me to think still got different problem with the drivers door.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes mate, it's got to be door loom or micro switch

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------

